# Colonoscopy tomorrow (16 Aug)



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello everyone:I will undergo my colonoscopy tomorrow. Please pray that the doctors find what they need to make the correct diagnosis, and that it goes smoothly. I am on a clear liquid diet today and just took the required four Dulcolax tabs.At 6PM, I will start my Gatorade/Miralax mix.I am already feeling weak from not having eaten solid food all day. Hopefully I won't get dehydrated from the diarrhea that should be coming soon...I will keep you posted.A.


----------



## abdominal100 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck. I wish I could of taken one but no the doctor tells me I am young for it and its dangerous and its not necessary.


----------



## BokChoyBob (Aug 11, 2007)

You are in my thoughts and heartfelt prayers. May you find peace and comfort as you go through the preparation process and the procedure and may your doctors find the correct ways to bring healing to your body.All the best to you,Bob


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you both for your support. All the D made aggravated my fissure and I had a lot of rectal bleeding (in fact, I still have some). At first I thought it was from my period, but last night I wiped both areas with separate washcloths and they both had blood on them. My scope isn't until 2PM unless there is a cancellation. I will keep you posted.A.


----------



## 19147 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hope everything went well and you are home recouping.


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for your support. My colonoscopy went smoothly, although it didn't show anything except internal hemmies.







They still are awaiting the results on the biopsies of my right and left colon to determine if I have microscopic colitis. I still think I may have Crohn's and I will ask about a small bowel follow through if they don't find MC.A.


----------

